# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Reporters and Data and Robots (RADAR), PA Media Group, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Contributors:

Google Inc.

PA Media Group

pa.media

twitter.com/pa

linkedin.com/company/-pa-media

Press Association on Wikipedia

Chief Executive at PA Media Group - Clive Marshall

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google is giving the Press Association £622,000 to create an army of robot reporters"

by Sam Shead
July 7, 2017

----------

